# acana ranchlands worth the price?



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

I was thinking of throwing this into the rotation...but it's so pricey....72 bucks shipped...whereas pacifica is 63
orijen 6 fish is only 80
and regional red is 87

why is ranchands so pricey???
also do you think orijen 6 fish would offer any benefits coat wise vs acana pacifica?
winston does best on fish and red meats


----------



## brandypup

It reminds me of orijen. Maybe not rotate every time, just on occasions if you feel like it. I never heard of the other 2. 
Acana Grain-Free Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

brandypup said:


> It reminds me of orijen. Maybe not rotate every time, just on occasions if you feel like it. I never heard of the other 2.
> Acana Grain-Free Dog Food | Review and Rating


thanks for the response!
I think you misunderstood my question lol. I have been feeding pacifica for a while but wanted to throw something new into the rotation...i was looking at ranchlands..but IDK why it is so pricey....it is 72 bucks almost as much as orien 6 fish....and not much less than regional red.
grasslands is only 67..and pacifica 63.


----------



## Unosmom

Have you tried NV instinct beef/lamb, its comparable and cheaper. around $63 for 25 lbs


Nature's Variety Instinct - Beef & Lamb - Free Shipping


----------



## brandypup

I am not sure why it's so much more, espeically since it seems so comparable. Is it imported? I know Orijen is from cancada right? Do they have a website? I always ask for coupons or freebies when trying something out.


----------



## Unosmom

Also, if you're a first time customer at wag.com, you can use this 25% off coupon code and they have free shipping on orders over $49
WAGNY25


----------



## whiteleo

brandypup said:


> I am not sure why it's so much more, espeically since it seems so comparable. Is it imported? I know Orijen is from cancada right? Do they have a website? I always ask for coupons or freebies when trying something out.


Orijen and Acana are both made by Champion


----------



## Caty M

Lamb is simply a more expensive protein source. For the extra money I'd just go for Orijen Regional Red.. don't know anything about NV as a company.

Orijen RR has 4010 cal/kg and 38% protein, 18% fat... Acana Ranchlands is 3850.. 31% protein, 17% fat.

They are both good foods.. both would benefit from some homecooked meat as a topper, too. :wink:


----------



## Unosmom

You can also buy this groupon which should take off $15 off your purchase at petflow (plus ship is $5 so it comes out to $63)

PetFlow.com Deal of the Day | Groupon Ann Arbor

Acana Acana Ranchlands Grain Free Dry Dog Food | PetFlow.com


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

Unosmom said:


> Have you tried NV instinct beef/lamb, its comparable and cheaper. around $63 for 25 lbs
> 
> 
> Nature's Variety Instinct - Beef & Lamb - Free Shipping





Unosmom said:


> Also, if you're a first time customer at wag.com, you can use this 25% off coupon code and they have free shipping on orders over $49
> WAGNY25


wow i'll have to check wags out...you always find great deals. as for instinct..i think their formulas are awesome with the exception of citric acid..so i refuse to feed their foods.
also 25pounds is so small it's inconvenient lol


whiteleo said:


> Orijen and Acana are both made by Champion


I think she meant to write Canada lol

i think i'll just go with grasslands! similar to ranchlands but cheaper.


----------



## kevin bradley

thanks Uno. Just picked up a bag of Core for 46 bucks shipped. 

Crazy good deal.



RC, I don't think they had Champion stuff. But take a look. I didn't search too hard. Wellness and Honest Kitchen were the best brands I could find there.


----------



## Unosmom

RC, what about EVO red meat EVO Red Meat Dog Food - Free Shipping

with coupon its $50 and free ship
Beef, Lamb Meal, Potatoes, Eggs, Sunflower Oil, Buffalo, Lamb, Venison, Herring Oil, Natural Flavors, Apples, Carrots, Tomatoes, Alfalfa Sprouts, Cottage Cheese, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, Betaine Hydrochloride, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Beta Carotene, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Biotin, Folic Acid), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Dried Chicory Root, Direct-Fed Microbials (Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product)


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

Kev, they don;t have champion..I priced core and it was 52 bucks to nj...they charged tax..i priced the ocean though?

I was also considering evo herring and salmon for 54 shipped. Although i dont understand why there is more omega than 6.

uno.... Winston has been on evo red and loved it..but stools were loose....
I'm thinking of going with the orijen red, the acana grasslands or the orijen fish......money isnt reallyyyyyyyyyy an option i just didn't want to pay 72 bucks for ranchlands if it wasnt any better than the other formulas..and it doesn't appear to be!!!!

i'll def use that coupon code eventually though, but want to try orijen red


----------



## meggels

Are there any places locally??? I would think NJ would have several stores where you could find things locally without paying shipping.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

of what? acana? Acana is free to ship!


meggels said:


> Are there any places locally??? I would think NJ would have several stores where you could find things locally without paying shipping.


----------



## Unosmom

Forgot to mention, Champion also has a frequent buyer program, buy 10 bags get one free, but its only available through regular retailers, not online.


----------



## greyshadows

Ranchlands is expensive because of the red meat content. I rotate through all the Acana's but my dogs enjoy and do best on the Ranchlands. I just bought a new bag of it here for$69. Grasslands is way cheaper here at $59 and Pacifica is cheapest at $50.


----------



## Unosmom

> Ranchlands is expensive because of the red meat content. I rotate through all the Acana's but my dogs enjoy and do best on the Ranchlands. I just bought a new bag of it here for$69. Grasslands is way cheaper here at $59 and Pacifica is cheapest at $50.


wow, you have really good prices, the cheapest I found here for wild prairie $52 for large bag and pacifica is $64


----------



## greyshadows

Yea it's a little mom and pop store but they have a great business, K9 units and all, plus they have coffee so folks bring in the dogs and chat! No sales tax either in my state!:smile:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

wags.com has back to basics..what do you guys think of the pork food?? i've heard pork isnt good for dogs? would you rate b2b as better than acana???


kevin bradley said:


> thanks Uno. Just picked up a bag of Core for 46 bucks shipped.
> 
> Crazy good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> RC, I don't think they had Champion stuff. But take a look. I didn't search too hard. Wellness and Honest Kitchen were the best brands I could find there.


----------



## meggels

Pork is great for dogs. I would say B2B is right on part with Acana.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

saw you recommended it in sprockets thread and liking the look of the food..i can get it for 56 shipped!
I don;t like the pea protein...BUT..the food ists the percentage of animal protein..and I like the percentage i see..so that makes me ok with the pea protein.

are the organs-in the food wet prior to cooking? If so they arent really nummber 1.

looks solid though....and cheaper than core...core is a good food...but way too pricey(ocean)


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

turns out there is no pea protein in b2b pork formula.
wisnton is losing interest in pacifica.

is b2b made by blue buffalo? someone on another forum said blue buff has a b2b line...but i'd assume if blue buff made back to basics..people wouldn't say that wilderness is their flagship bran...as b2b is better imo.


----------



## DaViking

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> is b2b made by blue buffalo? someone on another forum said blue buff has a b2b line...but i'd assume if blue buff made back to basics..people wouldn't say that wilderness is their flagship bran...as b2b is better imo.


No. BB contracts many plants across north America to manufacture their diff formulas, the Ainsworth's plant is one of them as far as I understand. Back To Basics is on of Ainsworth Specialty Brands own brands. None of the BB formulas are in the same league as B2B imho.

All their formulas contains Peas down the list btw.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> turns out there is no pea protein in b2b pork formula.
> wisnton is losing interest in pacifica.
> 
> is b2b made by blue buffalo? someone on another forum said blue buff has a b2b line...but i'd assume if blue buff made back to basics..people wouldn't say that wilderness is their flagship bran...as b2b is better imo.



I think they probably meant this. The Blue Buffalo Company - BLUE Basics, a limited ingredient diet. and not Back to Basics.


----------



## meggels

Yeah, B2B is different company and one of the best grain frees on the market IMO!


----------



## DDBsR4Me

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> liking the look of the food..i can get it for 56 shipped!


Mind if I ask where you are getting it from? I'm always on the look out for a good deal.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

DDBsR4Me said:


> Mind if I ask where you are getting it from? I'm always on the look out for a good deal.


i'm getting it from wags.com
uno's mom posted a coupon in this thread.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

Unosmom said:


> Also, if you're a first time customer at wag.com, you can use this 25% off coupon code and they have free shipping on orders over $49
> WAGNY25


just bought 27 pounds of back to basics pork for 53.46! thanks


----------



## Ohana Mom

For what it's worth - we were feeding Orijen Regional Red. Did a slow transition. First month or so was fine - and then everyone had terrible loose stools. This went off and on throughout all of my crew for a while. Tested for parasites etc just to be sure - everything was negative. Finally - I stopped the kibble and everyone cleared up. I contacted the company and they suggested trying the Acana line instead of Orijen. That for some dogs, the Orijen was too rich. Personally - I think something changed because the first two bags or so everyone was fine.....


----------



## RheseyJ

I feed orijen to my dog Ellie . She does well own it . They are made by the same people , just acana has lower protien levels and more variety .


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

i went with back to basics..i really like this food..it has no potatoes has organs....and has pork which is a unique protein..this food looks awesome! wnston loves the taste too.


RheseyJ said:


> I feed orijen to my dog Ellie . She does well own it . They are made by the same people , just acana has lower protien levels and more variety .


----------



## Gracelikerain

Personally I would rather go with Orijens RR (Fresh deboned wild boar*, fresh deboned lamb*, fresh beef liver*, fresh deboned pork*, lamb meal, peas, salmon meal, russet potato, herring meal, fresh whole eggs*, fresh deboned bison*, potato starch, fresh deboned salmon*, pacific whitefish meal, fresh deboned walleye*, salmon oil, etc.). You get 8 different meat sources including novel ones like boar and bison which would be hard to acquire otherwise. 

Rachland has potato as the 4th ingredient and peas as the 5th according to their website. It still looks like a great food but Regional Red definitely looks like a better variety if you are going to pay that much per bag.


whoops. just saw your last post. maybe someone will find my post helpful if they do a search on ranchland at a later point. Glad back to basics is working well for your guy.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

winston loves b2b and it has an AMAZING ingridient list..but he's poopping cow patties..and im only feeding him 3.5 cups...urgh.


Gracelikerain said:


> Personally I would rather go with Orijens RR (Fresh deboned wild boar*, fresh deboned lamb*, fresh beef liver*, fresh deboned pork*, lamb meal, peas, salmon meal, russet potato, herring meal, fresh whole eggs*, fresh deboned bison*, potato starch, fresh deboned salmon*, pacific whitefish meal, fresh deboned walleye*, salmon oil, etc.). You get 8 different meat sources including novel ones like boar and bison which would be hard to acquire otherwise.
> 
> Rachland has potato as the 4th ingredient and peas as the 5th according to their website. It still looks like a great food but Regional Red definitely looks like a better variety if you are going to pay that much per bag.
> 
> 
> whoops. just saw your last post. maybe someone will find my post helpful if they do a search on ranchland at a later point. Glad back to basics is working well for your guy.


----------



## meggels

One thing I found interesting, the new limited ingredient Acana formulas are now in my local feed store, and they seem rather expensive :-X 

I haven't studied them closely but I thought they were fine formulas, but that their grain free's were still much better. But what I saw price wise, the new formulas were crazy expensive. Doesn't really make sense to me...


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

meggels said:


> One thing I found interesting, the new limited ingredient Acana formulas are now in my local feed store, and they seem rather expensive :-X
> 
> I haven't studied them closely but I thought they were fine formulas, but that their grain free's were still much better. But what I saw price wise, the new formulas were crazy expensive. Doesn't really make sense to me...


next bag will be acana grasslands....im convinced over 34 percent protein is just asking for trouble.

im concerned about that thread posting about champion though...i did notice that winston did not like his last bag of pacifica as much as usual and then the thread...but grasslandsis next.


----------



## Caty M

Just curious, why are you "convinced" it's asking for trouble? Raw diets (water not inclusive) are around 60% protein.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

stool wise in my experience it's asking for trouble.


Caty M said:


> Just curious, why are you "convinced" it's asking for trouble? Raw diets (water not inclusive) are around 60% protein.


----------



## Caty M

Sure you're not overfeeding? Your mutt is what, around 100lb? I'd start around 2 cups of a high quality food and adjust from there depending on body condition..


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

he's 120. i'd rather just switch to acana when he's done and give 3.5 and get solid stool. I just don't feel comfortable giving him 2 cups of food lol.
iwas going to try 3 cups today to see if stool improved and couldnt do it lol.
also winston is purebre bt i think you meant mutt as a nickname?


Caty M said:


> Sure you're not overfeeding? Your mutt is what, around 100lb? I'd start around 2 cups of a high quality food and adjust from there depending on body condition..


----------



## Caty M

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> he's 120. i'd rather just switch to acana when he's done and give 3.5 and get solid stool. I just don't feel comfortable giving him 2 cups of food lol.
> iwas going to try 3 cups today to see if stool improved and couldnt do it lol.
> also winston is purebre bt i think you meant mutt as a nickname?


Why not? If any of my dogs are looking a little chubby then for a couple of days I just feed half of what I normally do. I don't see anything wrong with that. If he isn't losing weight then you aren't starving him.

I call all my dogs mutts and they are all purebred. I'd love a real mutt one day, though.


----------



## PDXdogmom

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> next bag will be acana grasslands....*im convinced over 34 percent protein is just asking for trouble.*
> 
> im concerned about that thread posting about champion though...i did notice that winston did not like his last bag of pacifica as much as usual and then the thread...but grasslandsis next.


Once a kibble formula goes above that 32-34% protein level, there seems to be a very fine line of feeding enough but not too much. Many dogs seem to have a tendency to soft stools on high protein kibble. I think processing high protein in kibble is very different from processing high protein in raw.


----------



## Caty M

What about adding water to "lower" the protein percentage to what say a canned would be? Water exclusive, most canned foods would be higher in protein than kibbles.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

he's not chubby just has loose stool


Caty M said:


> Why not? If any of my dogs are looking a little chubby then for a couple of days I just feed half of what I normally do. I don't see anything wrong with that. If he isn't losing weight then you aren't starving him.
> 
> I call all my dogs mutts and they are all purebred. I'd love a real mutt one day, though.


----------



## Caty M

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> he's not chubby just has loose stool


I didn't say he was chubby. I was just saying I don't mind my dogs eating a bit less at all.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

i add water to his kibble. its not a huge problem just gets annoying when im cleaning it up..plus it smears on people's grass lol.


Caty M said:


> What about adding water to "lower" the protein percentage to what say a canned would be? Water exclusive, most canned foods would be higher in protein than kibbles.


----------



## CorgiPaws

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> he's not chubby just has loose stool


I think her point is there's no need to feel guilty for feeding less, especially when feeding too much might be what's giving him loose stools. 

Loose stools are not comfortable for any creature. I'd feel more guilty about giving my dog digestive upset, than about feeding less. Why do you feel bad feeding less?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

ya i've always had solid stools on totw, but wisnton isnt crazy about it..so acana grasslands or ranchlands is our nxt stop.


PDXdogmom said:


> Once a kibble formula goes above that 32-34% protein level, there seems to be a very fine line of feeding enough but not too much. Many dogs seem to have a tendency to soft stools on high protein kibble. I think processing high protein in kibble is very different from processing high protein in raw.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

i just on;t think a giant breed should eat 2 cups of food even a food this high quality. i remember when i was feeding him 3 cups of totw i told our friend who's a groomer and she said im starving him...yes i know she's an idiot, but i agree to an extent.


CorgiPaws said:


> I think her point is there's no need to feel guilty for feeding less, especially when feeding too much might be what's giving him loose stools.
> 
> Loose stools are not comfortable for any creature. I'd feel more guilty about giving my dog digestive upset, than about feeding less. Why do you feel bad feeding less?


----------



## Caty M

If he is not losing weight, he is getting adequate calories and you aren't starving him. Some dogs busy need less. Xellil has a doberman that is 100lb and only needs 1lb a day. I have a 10lb dog that often gets more than that. All dogs are different.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

i'll try 3 and see how it goes


Caty M said:


> If he is not losing weight, he is getting adequate calories and you aren't starving him. Some dogs busy need less. Xellil has a doberman that is 100lb and only needs 1lb a day. I have a 10lb dog that often gets more than that. All dogs are different.


----------



## meggels

I agree with trying 2.5-3. 3.5, even for a giant breed, seems like a ton of food. You might just need to adjust it based on the particular food. And since Back to Basics has the organ meat pretty high up on the list, I'd guess it's richer than the Acana, so maybe backing off by half a cup would be a good idea to help his stools. 


Have you ever considered trying Fromm? I haven't fed their grain free's but maybe adding one of their grain inclusive's into the rotation now and then would be good for him for some variety. I fed Abbie the Chicken A La Veg and now she's on the Pork & Applesauce and she's done PHENOMENAL on these foods. Amazing stools, her coat is beautiful, she's keeping a good weight on just 1.5 cups per day total and she seems to really love the food. And I like that Fromm is a very trustworthy company. They also have a new (I think) formula out called Gamebird Recipe that I want to try her on, I think she'd go bananas for it lol. She tends to love her bird recipes...

Ingredients:

Fresh Duck, Duck Meal, Peas, Turkey, Fresh Russet Potatoes, Pea Protein, Dried Tomato Pomace, Pea Flour, Whole Dried Egg, Quail, Chicken Meal, Chicken Fat, Salmon Oil, Fresh Sweet Potatoes, Fresh Chicken, Fresh Pheasant, Fresh Wisconsin Cheese, Flaxseed, Fresh Carrots, Fresh Broccoli, Fresh Cauliflower, Fresh Apples, Celery, Fresh Parsley, Lettuce, Spinach, Chicken Cartilage, Potassium Chloride, Fresh Cranberries, Fresh Blueberries, Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Fresh Alfalfa Sprouts, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid, Taurine, Vitamins, Minerals, Probiotics

Protein: 29% min
Fat: 17% min
Fiber: 3.5% max


----------



## Jenny

meggels said:


> Fresh Duck, Duck Meal, Peas, Turkey, Fresh Russet Potatoes, Pea Protein, Dried Tomato Pomace, Pea Flour, Whole Dried Egg, Quail, Chicken Meal, Chicken Fat, Salmon Oil, Fresh Sweet Potatoes, Fresh Chicken, Fresh Pheasant, Fresh Wisconsin Cheese, Flaxseed, Fresh Carrots, Fresh Broccoli, Fresh Cauliflower, Fresh Apples, Celery, Fresh Parsley, Lettuce, Spinach, Chicken Cartilage, Potassium Chloride, Fresh Cranberries, Fresh Blueberries, Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Fresh Alfalfa Sprouts, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid, Taurine, Vitamins, Minerals, Probiotics
> 
> Protein: 29% min
> Fat: 17% min
> Fiber: 3.5% max


Peas, Pea Protein, Pea Flour... What would be protein% without any of these peas??


----------



## meggels

I don't know, I don't work for Fromm.


----------



## PDXdogmom

Jenny said:


> Peas, Pea Protein, Pea Flour... What would be protein% without any of these peas??


The dog food companies leave us guessing for the most part here in the U.S. about what percentage of protein comes from the meat sources. If a formula's carb source is primarily rice, potatoes or tapioca, it's a good guess that most of the protein is coming from meats and any egg product. Once you start putting in peas, lentils, or chickpeas, etc. into the formula's. all bets are off that the kibble's protein is primarily meat-based.


----------



## NotAChampionFan

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> wow i'll have to check wags out...you always find great deals. as for instinct..i think their formulas are awesome with the exception of citric acid..so i refuse to feed their foods.
> also 25pounds is so small it's inconvenient lol
> 
> 
> I think she meant to write Canada lol
> 
> i think i'll just go with grasslands! similar to ranchlands but cheaper.


Instinct is a really bad food. Has nothing to do with Citric Acid. There is nothing wrong with Citric Acid. No relation to bloat at all. 

Instinct is a bad diet because the grade of protein used is very low. Just ask what the Ash content is in the food, that will tell how crappy the protein meals are. 

Very bad diet with way too many useless ingredients.


----------

